# Local Legands



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Heres a thred for everyone, Local legands. I love these, its normaly a story that people tell about a house or whatever. But everyone knows at least one so lets hear them!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Down Arkansas folk lore.

My Grandparents moved to a small place called Georgetown where couple local legends are to be had.

The first is the tale of twin bridges.
These two small bridges are down a long and narrow stretch of dirt road that runs through a swampy wooded area near the red river. These unremarakable wooden bridges are about 200 feet apart , are only wide enough to allow one car at a time and are only about 30 ft long. It is a fact that some time agot a car accedent between these bridges caused an unfoutunated young lady to lose her head , wich was never found (lots of hungry little creatures live in the swampy boonies of Arkansas). The legend is that if you park between these two bridges and flash your head lights 3 times the woman will crawl out from under the bridge lookng for a head. when I asked my uncle "the great white hunter" about twin bridges he turned dead serious and with eyes wide like he had just been spooked "Don't go meesin roun' down thea son, that story is no bull****" 

So I drove down there by my self at night and parked the car shut the radio off rolled down the windows then turned off the headlights...Absolute darkness. Instantly the hair stood up on the back of my neck as somthing splashed in the ditch next to my car. mind you the woods and swamp come right up to the edge of the road so what ever splashed was no more than ten to fifteen feet away from where I was sitting. Could have been anything a wild boar, a coyote, a large snake,a panther,woodchuck, the bogey creek monster. The fact is I freaked out smashed the gas and tore out of there. only time in my life I have ever been truely spooked.  It was the best.

I've seen these bridges and any ghost story would creep the bejesus out of ya down there at night.

Another is the legend of the boggy or bogey creek monster.

This is your basic bigfoot story. Everybody down in Georgetown has seen it.either crossing the field in the distance, splashing into the river and swimming across, crossing the road ect. I've never seen it but my dad claimed he had on a visit down there before I was born.
It bacame popular enough that they made a movie about it. "the boggy creek monster" or "return to boggy creek " or is it bogey? Something like that anyway. the story was based on events that took place about 20 miles from my grandparents house. It is said to be thin hairy and about 7 to 8 feet tall and seems to lurk in the swampy areas down there .

At the general store there in town hangs an old black and white picture of a gar pulled from the white river that would makes jaws look like a sissy fish. Big enough to swallow a grown man whole. it could pass for a real loch ness monster.

Here In town we have the Beeson mansion that is said to be haunted by the little girl that died there. The wealthy family built a mausoleum across the street and for years Kept an eternal flame lit out side because the girl was afraid of the dark. it is said that there is a tunnel going under the road from the house to the grave. that was also used as part of the underground railroad. people have claimed to have seen the little girl in the upstairs window. I was in the house once but not long enough to see anything. Just long enough to pick up my date for the evening... that never worked out.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

There is an urban legend here in my area of NJ about a family that lives back in the woods off of "Essex Road" and that eats people if you wander into their territory. This story has been going around since I was a kid. One day, when my kids were younger, they had heard the story and were bugging me to go there. It was over summer vacation, and they had gotten on my last nerve that day so I decided I would take them that day. We waited until it had just about gotten dark and into the van we all piled. Me, my 4 kids, my girlfriend and her son, and 2 other kids. Part of the legend is that there is one spot on the road where your car stalls out so they can come get you. My van was a manual transmission, very easy to stall out. I had arranged for my cousin to meet us out there, dressed entirely in black and wearing a latex horror mask. He laid a stick across the spot in the road where he was hiding, and when we got to that spot, I stalled out the van. The kids were starting to get nervous, it's getting dark and even the trees were looking scary to them at this point. All of a sudden my cousin comes running out of the woods, jumping up and down with a big old butcher knife in his hands and comes running at the van banging on the sides of it. The kids are screaming, my daughters friend had a crucifix that she was carrying and squeezed it so hard she bent it and my girlfriends son was laying on the floor in the back and had wet his pants! Well, I finally got the van started and we got out of there. Now they all start talking about how they weren't really scared, etc. When I got home and started dropping everyone off, my daughter and her friend got out of the car, walked around the back and started screaming again. When I drove through the bushes, the paint on the back of the van got scratched so that it looked like Freddy was there. My son wouldnt get out of the car until every light in the neighborhood had been turned on! To this day, about 12 years later, they still talk about the time mom tried to kill them LOL. Hey, at least if my kids need therapy, I know why!!!!!!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

a local legend here is about a ghost named lody and aaron. At a hotel their spirtis still haunt, but u no that clay.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, there is the legend of the Bunnyman in Virgina.
The story goes that a guy dressed in a big bunny suit killed a couple of kids, and hung their bodies over a bridge. :voorhees: 
The bridge is now known throughout the town as the "Bunnyman Bridge".
The story then becomes like the Clive Barker "Candyman" story, where if you go under the bridge and say his name, the bunnyman will appear and probably kill you with an axe.:voorhees: 

The covered it on an episode of Scariest Places on Earth, I think. Maybe they'll re-run the episode this halloween.:jol:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone live in Wisconsin?
Can you shed any light on the Wisconsin wolf man/dog man sightings?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Did he knock out his victims first with ether? someone actualy was arrested for this.
you know... the ether bunny.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

The city I live in was a railroad town in its early days, and a lot of our local legends reflect this.

It's said that there is a vast underground tunnel system beneath Historic 25th street downtown, and of course that the tunnels are haunted. The tunnels were supposedly used for storage and then blackmarket operations back in the city's wild days. Acquaintances who have worked in buildings located on the street have confirmed the existence of the tunnels, parts of which some of the businesses use for storage to this day. No ghost sightings for my friends just yet, but the rumor persists. There are other stories, of course, about them. The strangest one I can recall suggests that the tunnels are being used as a setting for an underground society by hobos and gangs, and that the police know of them but have as yet been unable to muster the manpower needed to clean them out.

The old train station is said to be haunted, too. The ghost is a lady in purple who stumbled onto the tracks late one night and was decapitated by a train. Her spirit is often heard weeping softly in the station late at night, walking along the tracks, or coming down one of the many sets of stairs.

Same street, different building: the Ben Lomond Hotel, which has undergone numerous name changes. The wife of the building's original proprietor was said to have a very strong personality--so strong it stuck around after her death. The hotel has stayed much as it was back then, thanks mainly to her displeasure with drastic changes. Guests and housekeeping staff have seen and felt her in their rooms. Some have reported waking up to see a kindly older woman standing at the foot of their bed; others have received a forceful push after moving something into an undesirable spot. But the most frequent phenomenon experienced is the faint scent of lilacs, either on the grand staircase or in the elevators. Lilacs, it's said, were her favorite perfume.

Finally, there's the legend of Captain Nemo--which is a statue at the center of a roundabout in our local cemetery. It's said that if you drive around the statue the correct number of times, Nemo's head will begin to turn to follow your car.


----------

